# TENS machine in the US?



## kitkatkaddoodle (Apr 24, 2008)

Where can I rent or buy a labor TENS machine? I can't find anything online that's not in the UK!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Birth and Beyond. I hope you can find one.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I got mine from the PT dept at the local hospital when I had my dd 16 years ago.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

They have them on amazon


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

I was also going to suggest trying physiotherapists offices. The one i used to go to had tons of them, and if they weren't able to rent, I'm sure they should be able to tell you where you could.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLStar* 
They have them on amazon


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeninejessica* 
I was also going to suggest trying physiotherapists offices. The one i used to go to had tons of them, and if they weren't able to rent, I'm sure they should be able to tell you where you could.


Amazon, and likely physiotherapy offices, have physiotherapy TENS units. They are not the same as obstetric units (do not have a boost function for contractions, and will not have the proper instructions for positioning the electrodes for childbirth.)

I am having trouble finding an obstetric model in the US, myself, unless I want to buy from a UK company and pay shipping equal to the cost of the unit itself.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

This may not help as I am in Canada but I am renting mine from http://www.birthingbuddies.com/


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I got one from the physical therapy department of the hospital in which I gave birth. I had to get a prescription for it from my midwife. And I had to have two appointments with one of the PT's in order to rent it. There was a rent to own option and that is what I decided to go with, so I wouldn't have to schedule another appointment for subsequent births.

The PT showed me how to position the pads for help with labor. My unit was not an obstetric model as far as I know, but I was able to adjust the strength easily myself during contractions in early labor. It worked fine for me.


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe a chiropractor? Mine has one, I don't know if she would rent it though, since they use it regularly.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I've actually never heard of there being an obstetric model until now, but I'm looking up the website pp mentioned.

FWIW- mine obviously didn't come with a positioning chart, but it did have a boost button, and the strength was easily adjustable. I'm sure if you can't find an obstetric model, a midwife or someone similiar should be able to help you position them.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I can find boatloads of the OB models on UK websites, and they are fairly inexpensive, too.

Nice to hear from women who have used other types with success, though.

I think I am going to order the Elle online when the time comes.


----------



## kitkatkaddoodle (Apr 24, 2008)

A UK friend suggested Amazon.uk of all places, and I found a used Lady TENS from Bodyclock, the same place you can rent or buy them from. With shipping, it's less than hiring one out!


----------

